# Earthquake 4400txo help



## Levizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

HI Im new to the car audio thing. I recently picked up a working earthquake 4400txo amp of craigslist for a steal. Exterior is a little rough. But the internals are perfect. Can anyone give me specs on this amp? What did they sale for originally? I can't find much info on it. I want to use it for my f150 truck which would be 4 . 6x8 infinity kappa 682.9cf and the sub is a JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3. I have a Sony xplod xm1s I will use for that. Would the earthquake be overkill? I have no clue what I'm doing so i will have someone install it for me


----------



## Levizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

So can anyone give me any info on this amp?? Earthquake 4400TXO looking for power rating, orignal retail price.


----------

